# Name this corn



## StripeyCorn (Oct 18, 2007)

An unsexed yearling belonging to a mate. What do people think? Normal? Okeetee?


----------



## StripeyCorn (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

personally i would say its not a good enough example to be classed as an okettee..

ok's need to have thick black borders round, preferably, all of the saddles..

this is a better example










from kingsnake.com

N


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

like Nerys says, not quite an okeetee... BUT!... Its an extremely beautiful example of a normal :flrt:


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

looks half and half to me lol


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Definatley normal, but gorgeous non the less


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah,its not okeetee enough for me, but then i am picky with my okeetees:lol2:


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I would agree it's a normal, but an exceptionally pretty one. It might certainly be useful for Okeetee breeding, as there's lots of Okeetees out there with the black borders, but without that vibrant colouration ....


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

a very bright normal for me


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

frank


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Not an Okeetee in my view!!:no1:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

have to agree ....looks like a real pretty norm : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i was gonna say trevor lol


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

norman :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dave seems a good option


----------



## boldoutlook (Nov 1, 2007)

most likely a normal, but could be bloodred or fire


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

boldoutlook said:


> most likely a normal, but could be bloodred or fire


:lol2:


----------

